# What do yo shift at?



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Recently went to the track with the 1.6 and was running 17.3's consistantly... What do you guys with the 1.6's normal shift at in each gear? (I haven't had this car long and haven't quite mastered it yet)

Thanks
-pat


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

about 7100, but i have the JWT ECU


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

at the track, I run it all the way up to about 6800......

Normal driving i keep it USUALLY bellow 3500 to 4000


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, at normal driving i shift at about 3k...

when i DIDNT have the jwt ecu, and i was all motor, i shifted at about 6800...the second you hit the rev limiter is the second that you COULD be accelerating...so try not to hit it


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

yea i shift between 6500-6800 when racing and at like 3000-4000 when im driving by my self 3000 max with gf in the car.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

thanks guys


----------

